# D'Andrea Pro Plec picks



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

My teacher turned me onto these picks, and I really like them. I've used Jazz IIIs for a long time because I couldn't hold onto plastic picks well, but the raised text and feel of the plastic is good for me. There seems to be a big sound difference when switching from nylon picks to plastic, too.

He gave me one, but I haven't had much luck finding them to buy some more. Anyone know where to get them?

They're on most of the usual sites, but I can't find anywhere willing to ship them for less than $10 for a bag, which is just insane to me. Anyone have a local shop that stocks them?

They look like this:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I got a bunch from Sherwood Music in Kitchener recently.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought a few of different shapes at one store a while back, but they don't seem to be stocked on a regular basis by anybody--and I'm also not local.

I didn't mind the more regular shaped ones--but I still prefer my Tortex.

Anyway--Happy Hunting...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

starjag said:


> I got a bunch from Sherwood Music in Kitchener recently.




I've never been to Sherwood Music.


I'm a huge "pick fan". I kinda collect them, I guess......I just cant leave a music store without buying a pack of picks, any shape, any thickness. I have jars, tins full of them. My ashtray in the car. I always carry at least two for f**k knows why.

Great little things


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ThePass said:


> I've never been to Sherwood Music.
> 
> 
> I'm a huge "pick fan". I kinda collect them, I guess......I just cant leave a music store without buying a pack of picks, any shape, any thickness. I have jars, tins full of them. My ashtray in the car. I always carry at least two for f**k knows why.
> ...


I'm kind of the same way--but I probbaly don't buy as many as you do.

The other day someone said I had millions of picks.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I go through phases and get a million identical picks.

I found a place in the states that agreed to ship these D'Andreas for free, and I bought 6 dozen.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

markxander said:


> I go through phases and get a million identical picks.
> 
> I found a place in the states that agreed to ship these D'Andreas for free, and I bought 6 dozen.


Do you have a link?


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Oops, forgot to post one. 

Music & Arts: Largest retail music chain of band and orchestra instruments. 
A dozen for $6.99, one of the better prices I've seen too. I just called their customer service number and asked if they could do a reduced rate for intl shipping, and it ended up being free


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

markxander said:


> Oops, forgot to post one.
> 
> Music & Arts: Largest retail music chain of band and orchestra instruments.
> A dozen for $6.99, one of the better prices I've seen too. I just called their customer service number and asked if they could do a reduced rate for intl shipping, and it ended up being free


Apologies for hijacking the thread but did anyone notice that this place claims to have the 50's Les Paul Tribute model in stock and ready to ship at $849!? Shipping to Canada is $31.45.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Apologies for hijacking the thread but did anyone notice that this place claims to have the 50's Les Paul Tribute model in stock and ready to ship at $849!? Shipping to Canada is $31.45.


Yes, they seem to have the satin white color available.


----------

